# My Definitive Use Pain Salve



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

We all have to deal with *pain management* at sometime or later, and so I thought I’d share with y’all my favorite go-to recipe for just that sort of issue! It’s good for muscle aches, back pain, joint pain, arthritis flare ups, and nerve pains. I’ve lifted it straight out of my own notebook!

*Ginger Cayenne Warming Salve*
1½ cup Coconut Oil
1 Tablespoon Cayenne Powder
1 Tablespoon Ginger Root Powder
1 Tablespoon Turmeric Root Powder

_(some optional ingredients_
1 Tablespoon Arnica flowers
1 Tablespoon Eucalyptus
1 Tablespoon Lavender
1 Tablespoon Roman Chamomile

Using the base ingredients alone, or with any or all of the optional ingredients of your choice, follow basic salve making instructions (I plan on posting them soon!). Be careful not to burn the ingredients, but instead _slowly_ infuse them at a low heat. This will insure the carrier oil will be fully infused with the herb’s nutrients and beneficial oils.


*To Use:*
Take a small bit on your fingers and massage it into the painful area gently. For chronic ailments, like arthritis, I highly suggest daily use in order to see the results fully. I would definitely avoid putting this salve on open cuts or wounds, and *definitely* do not use near your eyes, mouth, nose, ears, or any other sensitive bits, as it will burn!


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

lunalupis said:


> We all have to deal with *pain management* at sometime or later, and so I thought I’d share with y’all my favorite go-to recipe for just that sort of issue! It’s good for muscle aches, back pain, joint pain, arthritis flare ups, and nerve pains. I’ve lifted it straight out of my own notebook!


 I will definitely try this one! Thanks!!


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

mrghostwalker said:


> Thanks!!


@mrghostwalker - Glad I could share!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

lunalupis said:


> We all have to deal with *pain management* at sometime or later, and so I thought I’d share with y’all my favorite go-to recipe for just that sort of issue! It’s good for muscle aches, back pain, joint pain, arthritis flare ups, and nerve pains. I’ve lifted it straight out of my own notebook!
> 
> *Ginger Cayenne Warming Salve*
> 1½ cup Coconut Oil
> ...


How long before the tumeric color wears off after you stop applying it?


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

light rain said:


> wears off


Not long! I always wash my hands after application. If the treated spot keeps that turmeric orange/yellow, you can gently massage on some plain coconut oil. this will dilute the curcumin, which is the chemical in turmeric that makes that happen. Curcumin inhibits hyper-pigmentation in skin and can also naturally fade away dark spots on your skin over time! Turmeric's powerful anti-inflammatory and anti-oxidant chemical make-up is well known in the healing community!

Another way to 'wash out' the bright orange/yellow turmeric spot, if you feel like you must get rid of it, is to mix some lemon and sugar and rub it into the spot.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

lunalupis said:


> Not long! I always wash my hands after application. If the treated spot keeps that turmeric orange/yellow, you can gently massage on some plain coconut oil. this will dilute the curcumin, which is the chemical in turmeric that makes that happen. Curcumin inhibits hyper-pigmentation in skin and can also naturally fade away dark spots on your skin over time! Turmeric's powerful anti-inflammatory and anti-oxidant chemical make-up is well known in the healing community!
> 
> Another way to 'wash out' the bright orange/yellow turmeric spot, if you feel like you must get rid of it, is to mix some lemon and sugar and rub it into the spot.


Thanks for the recipe! 
I am slowly adding herbals to our at-home, low cost or no cost medical options. I still believe in consulting a doctor when necessary but also look at this approach as a more basic, slower but less side effect kind of healing...


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

I have too many herbs and not enough time! LOL... But I digress. Slowly adding into your knowledge base is the way to go! When I first started the rule of thumb that I still stand by today is to learn one at a time, literally. Get to know one plant, herb, or whatever, until you _*really *_know it. Frontwards and backwards, up and down. Then, when you feel like it's second nature, go on to the next....


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

lunalupis said:


> We all have to deal with *pain management* at sometime or later, and so I thought I’d share with y’all my favorite go-to recipe for just that sort of issue! It’s good for muscle aches, back pain, joint pain, arthritis flare ups, and nerve pains. I’ve lifted it straight out of my own notebook!
> 
> *Ginger Cayenne Warming Salve*
> 1½ cup Coconut Oil
> ...


What do you think about infusing fresh cayenne peppers, fresh ginger root and fresh tumeric root into olive oil and using that to make a salve with beeswax ?
Just curious your thoughts on fresh vs. powder? Sometimes I wonder about the age of store bought powders... maybe I am over thinking it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> What do you think about infusing fresh cayenne peppers, fresh ginger root and fresh tumeric root into olive oil and using that to make a salve with beeswax ?
> Just curious your thoughts on fresh vs. powder? Sometimes I wonder about the age of store bought powders... maybe I am over thinking it.


I am looking forward to his reply too.
I would think if they are going into olive oil to sit and marinate they would have to be dried 1st to prevent/reduce the possibility of mold. I have fresh golden rod that I put in vodka last fall to sit and I believe the alcohol prevents the mold from developing...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

light rain said:


> I am looking forward to his reply too.
> I would think if they are going into olive oil to sit and marinate they would have to be dried 1st to prevent/reduce the possibility of mold. I have fresh golden rod that I put in vodka last fall to sit and I believe the alcohol prevents the mold from developing...


It's my understanding that if you do it properly, mold won't develop OR you can just scrape it off the top if it does. I could be way off....


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> infusing fresh ...... beeswax ?...age...


_Fresh_ is always preferable, but I know some people cannot obtain it or want it in bulk, which is why I actually have some amazon links on my website *>>HERE<<* for some of the herbs I use frequently, and don't _harvest and dry_ on my own.
I have used beeswax in my salves before, and then _experimented_ with coconut oil, and then, eventually, _switched_ to almost all coconut oil. I just found it not only _easier_ to work with, and more _efficient_, but also it seems to have a much better absorption rate on my skin. I still use beeswax in _specific recipes, _however.... As far as age is concerned, I have worked a few in bulk herb _processing plants_ and have done, of course, in depth _research_ on my own, and that is why I usually prefer Starwest Botanicals. They are consistently the best product out there.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

light rain said:


> ...dried 1st.....alcohol prevents...


Even if they are perfectly dried, marinating in olive oil will not prevent molding. The alcohol ABV, however, of vodka (I use 100 proof for my tinctures), will inhibit mold, fermentation, bacterial growth, and oxidization. By soaking the herb in alcohol you are sparking an actual chemical change in the bio of the plant matter, which also breaks it down so the healing chemicals can be accessed more readily.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

lunalupis said:


> ....olive oil.....


I'll add that yes, olive oil _will_ help, just not as much as I would like....


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> mold won't develop OR you can just scrape


If done properly, yes. This also has to do with efficiency during the creation of the salve. The longer it takes, the more likely your chances that other microbes and bacteria will get into your creation. If you do find mold, I know that you can scrape it, but the bio of the salve has then become compromised, so I do not expect after that point, as good as performance from it, and sometimes, depending on your body, maybe even allergic reactions to the new bio the bacteria has created. For myself, personally, If I do see some unwanted bio-matter in my salves, I scrape, but then label them with a sharpy to know that they are no longer, really, the same thing... ahh... the joys of science! LOL


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I use almost the same ingredients in my arthritis salve. The only real difference is I also use beeswax. Plus I throw in the additional arnica. 
Good recipe but I can never get the turmeric stain to fade. I saw you posted to rub some coconut oil on it. I use the same amount of turmeric you're using. Maybe because the beeswax holds in the color whereas just coconut oil helps the skin absorb it? What do you think?


----------



## zackefron (Jun 19, 2020)

i try this and thanks for sharing a good information.


----------

